# feeding raw meat with dry food



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

hi just looking for some advice really about feeding raw... i have a 5 month old alaskan malamute and just had to up his daily amount of dry food (applaws puppy large breed) so its only lasting about 3 weeks on 12.5kg bag... 
so i wanted to drop it back down again so it will last 5 weeks and put him some raw meat in with his dry food... is this fine to do as i dont want to completely feed him raw just as a top up..


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I used to feed raw in the morning and kibble at night. That worked fine. 
Well, till they started turning their noses up at the kibble.....


----------



## sharloid (Apr 15, 2012)

It's not recommended to feed them both in the same meal as they digest at different rates and can make the dog poorly.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

mattyh3 said:


> hi just looking for some advice really about feeding raw... i have a 5 month old alaskan malamute and just had to up his daily amount of dry food (applaws puppy large breed) so its only lasting about 3 weeks on 12.5kg bag...
> so i wanted to drop it back down again so it will last 5 weeks and put him some raw meat in with his dry food... is this fine to do as i dont want to completely feed him raw just as a top up..


Hi, it is perfectly FINE to feed raw with kibble, millions of people do it every day.

For some further informed advice, look at this link by Lew Olson who has a PhD. 

Mixing Fresh Food with Kibble | B-Naturals.Com Newsletter

She wrote the following book.

Amazon.com: Raw and Natural Nutrition for Dogs: The Definitive Guide to Homemade Meals (9781556439032): Lew Olson: Books

So go ahead with confidence after doing a bit more research.


----------



## whitefire (Jun 15, 2012)

i tried that for about 2 days and Fintan would eat the raw and spit the dry out so now we eats fully raw and not a kibble insight. 

also it's not recommended because dry and raw digest at different rates. but YOUR dog is YOUR dog and what YOU want to do is up to YOU. as long as you make an informed decision that best suits you and your dog:thumbup:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know a lot of people say about raw and kibble shouldnt be fed together but I have done it for years before I fed raw they regualry got tripe with their tea in the evening and puppies in my family had a tripe tea instead of kibble. 

Even now with Dylan who is loving clicker trianing and agility he is fed raw with Skinners (until I finish the bag and then its Acana) as his tit bit treats and then chicken wings/ sausage/ chicken liver as his higher reward treats.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> For some further informed advice, look at this link by Lew Olson who has a PhD.


Ooh.. my wife has a PhD. She's the first to admit it doesn't mean a thing really. It's what people write and the evidence they back up their views with which is important, not a PhD  Also funny how different people with the same PhD's can differ in opinion about the same subject matter.

Some of the reasoning behind the idea not to mix food is that raw meat is the meat comes with bacteria. As the digestion of raw food is quick, about 4 hours apparently the possibility of bacteria reproducing to "dangerous" levels is very low. With dry food in the mix the length of time taken to digest food is far longer allowing bacteria more time to multiply. Argument against this is the chances of bacteria multiplying is low anyway in the digestive system.

Many people mix raw and dry food without problem just as many mix wet and dry without problems. I wouldn't expect problems either unless you have a immunocompromised dog. I'd have no qualms about mixing raw meat in small amounts with dry food. If feeding 50/50 and having two meals per day anyway I'd split them.


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

thanks for all the advice so far people seems some mixed answers,, going to try him tonight for the first time with a little bit of raw with his dry food see how it goes until i can get it 50/50


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Ooh.. my wife has a PhD. She's the first to admit it doesn't mean a thing really. It's what people write and the evidence they back up their views with which is important, not a PhD  Also funny how different people with the same PhD's can differ in opinion about the same subject matter.
> 
> Some of the reasoning behind the idea not to mix food is that raw meat is the meat comes with bacteria. As the digestion of raw food is quick, about 4 hours apparently the possibility of bacteria reproducing to "dangerous" levels is very low. With dry food in the mix the length of time taken to digest food is far longer allowing bacteria more time to multiply. Argument against this is the chances of bacteria multiplying is low anyway in the digestive system.
> 
> Many people mix raw and dry food without problem just as many mix wet and dry without problems. I wouldn't expect problems either unless you have a immunocompromised dog. I'd have no qualms about mixing raw meat in small amounts with dry food. If feeding 50/50 and having two meals per day anyway I'd split them.


Well I am sure all those who slaved over the BA, MA and PhDs are only too pleased for others to consider that those qualifications and the years of study behind them mean nothing! 

I wonder why those degrees are so highly prized?

But perhaps your wife got hers off the internet? 

It is not funny how people can differ in opinion in any field let alone science, as of course science is always evolving and as has been said before one can provide data to support ANY view. 

As for bacteria, well a kibble is not free from bacteria or, worse still, afllatoxins etc, that argument is specious at best! 

I use Lew Olson as a source of information as she is well respected, has her own website, has written a book and also meets the legal definition of competency when giving out advice, ie she has the requried skiils, knowledge, ability, training and experience to provide considered, measured and appropriate assistance.

Now, this may mean nothing to YOU, but they mean a lot to ME otherwise there would be no need to seek advice from anybody that can back up their claims of competency with the required credentials would there? 

You might wish to take advice from those WITHOUT the above, and that is your choice, others may wish to verify the validity of the source of such advice.

And if PhDs are so valueless, I wonder why she bothered to study for it.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

smokeybear said:


> But perhaps your wife got hers off the internet?


Actually from one of the universities in Germany which has recently been awarded as part of the Excellence Initiative of the German Federal Ministry of Education and Research. Tragic isn't it how you can be so wrong 

PhD is useful in terms of employment opportunities. That is why people study for them. I'll repeat what I said earlier. It is what people write and the evidence they back up their views with which is important. Just because someone has a PhD doesn't mean they are automatically right.


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Goblin said:


> Actually from one of the universities in Germany which has recently been awarded as part of the Excellence Initiative of the German Federal Ministry of Education and Research. Tragic isn't it how you can be so wrong
> 
> PhD is useful in terms of employment opportunities. That is why people study for them. I'll repeat what I said earlier. It is what people write and the evidence they back up their views with which is important. Just because someone has a PhD doesn't mean they are automatically right.


YOU are the one who said your wife said such a degree did not mean much, not ME.

So the tragedy is not mine. The tragedy is that some people do not value their educational opportunities and achievements.

Nobody has stated that a PhD automatically makes your view right, certainly not me! 

The point is that anyone can write anything they want, unsubstantiated by any personal empirical knowledge and just data mine.

I have provided a reference for my opinions, views and post. 

Just as you and others do.

It is up to the reader to evaluate the worth of those posts for themselves and come to their own decisions and conclusions.

HTH


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 22, 2010)

Having read through your 'discussion' peoples, I've now forgotten what the question was!! No, seriously, there will be a difference in timings of digestion rates between raw and dry food, particularly if the dry food is cereal based, I cant remember what you said you were feeding re dry food, sorry.......just thinking of all that wind if digestion is slower, phew!!


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

As Tom Lonsdale says: 'Why would you want to?' 

I agree why ruin a perfectly good natural food with commercial additives. I would feed one at one meal time and the other at another if I were you. I personally wouldn't feed commercial at all but at least this way your Mal is getting some natural food!

EETA - smokeybear FFS give it a rest - just this once eh? So very tiring!!!


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

Malmum said:


> As Tom Lonsdale says: 'Why would you want to?'
> 
> I agree why ruin a perfectly good natural food with commercial additives. I would feed one at one meal time and the other at another if I were you. I personally wouldn't feed commercial at all but at least this way your Mal is getting some natural food!
> 
> EETA - smokeybear FFS give it a rest - just this once eh? So very tiring!!!


Malmum, can you actually post WITHOUT using expletives , just this once eh? So very common!!!

Food fascists are also very boring.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

The whole issue with mixing and the risk of becoming ill stems from the argument and "evidence" some give against raw feeding. Although not dog based it is said that two cats died of salmonella poisoning due to the fact they were raw fed. There is debate as to the actual cause of death however depending on opinion and bias and I don't have the reports at hand. The idea of giving additional time for bacteria to multiply is therefore logical in context.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

smokeybear said:


> Malmum, can you actually post WITHOUT using expletives , just this once eh? So very common!!!
> 
> Food fascists are also very boring.


You should know my dear - when it comes to boring you hold the crown!

I think you could do with some anger management courses as you seem to find it almost impossible not to be offensive, even to the most pleasant and helpful of forum members. Shame really as it brings the forum down somewhat!

At least I have now been persuaded to use my ignore option because if you can even be offensive to Goblin you are far too low for me to want to read your posts! Riddance!


----------



## mattyh3 (Apr 6, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Having read through your 'discussion' peoples, I've now forgotten what the question was!! No, seriously, there will be a difference in timings of digestion rates between raw and dry food, particularly if the dry food is cereal based, I cant remember what you said you were feeding re dry food, sorry.......just thinking of all that wind if digestion is slower, phew!!


i am feeding applaws dry food which has no cereal, grain etc... well no rubbish.. nearly 80% meat and rest veg etc..plus raw on top  he has always had bad gas since we got him at 8 weeks lol


----------



## hayleyth (May 9, 2012)

My dogs sometimes have raw food and kibble, dont see a problem with it aslong as your dog has no problems with it! I like them having the dry biscuits but also the raw food.


----------

